# Silhouette of a girl (possibly nsfw)



## Restomage (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm still not really sure if I like it, I may reshoot it with someone who has larger breasts so I can get more defined curves. But I'm just looking for some opinions on what you all think. 

Shot with a D700 + 24-70mm.


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow, i think it looks great!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 13, 2011)

I wish there were some lines defining the front outline of her leg or legs, on the left...it just seems incomplete without that visual information. I think what is throwing it off is that the back edge of one calf is shown...holding my hand up to the screen to crop the image, it seems to me that eliminating the back of the calf really strengthens the image...when only the TOP side of the figure is shown, to me the image seems much more unified, much stronger, just better. It seems like it woulod be easy to crop the image, rotate it, and then create a larger, black canvas in Photoshop.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice although I understand what derrel is saying.


----------



## Warren The Guy (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, missing information on left side. "Weight" is not balanced. But I like the shot. Great.


----------



## Jeatley (Jan 13, 2011)

Very interesting!   Great shot.   But I will follow the rest and say crop or put a light on the front of the legs to show them?  Crop is easiest!


----------



## Evansshoots (Jan 13, 2011)

This is great. I'm after doing some dark nudes myself soon, but will have to wait 'till I'm better. A bit more highlight on her shin on the upper leg (make sense?)would help, but it's still good.


----------



## Restomage (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah I had that problem as well with the shin/calf. I used only one light so I may have to use two on either side of her next time.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 13, 2011)

If you want more curve then shoot her butt.  She has a really nice body.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 14, 2011)

I like the shot, but don't use a model that needs to cover the nipples of the breast. It's an artistic image, not porn. The hand over the breast completely takes away frome the overal image. your eyes immediately lock on the hand.  the composition and lighting is excellent showing nice linesm, shapes, and contures. Just the hand ruins the image for me.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 15, 2011)

Interesting info on the "light weight" here by those "in the know" (I don't belong to those, when it comes to artistic portraiture or act photography), as I keep hoping to take a photo of the kind one day, myself. I am having a model in mind but still don't know if she'll ever say Yes ... since I don't have any studio lights at all, any ideas what light might work instead?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 15, 2011)

daarksun said:


> I like the shot, but don't use a model that needs to cover the nipples of the breast. It's an artistic image, not porn. The hand over the breast completely takes away frome the overal image. your eyes immediately lock on the hand. the composition and lighting is excellent showing nice linesm, shapes, and contures. Just the hand ruins the image for me.


 
I am pretty certain the OP had a lot of that.  He just cant post it here.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 15, 2011)

very sheek! i like it!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I wish there were some lines defining the front outline of her leg or legs, on the left...it just seems incomplete without that visual information. I think what is throwing it off is that the back edge of one calf is shown...holding my hand up to the screen to crop the image, it seems to me that eliminating the back of the calf really strengthens the image...when only the TOP side of the figure is shown, to me the image seems much more unified, much stronger, just better. It seems like it would be easy to crop the image, rotate it, and then create a larger, black canvas in Photoshop.


+1 to this.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 15, 2011)

Stunning shot! But I agree it would benefit with more curves. Or a  crop... or something.. Not sure. The area of the calf that's lit.. is  sort of distracting .


----------



## Tbini87 (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the lighting. I am not sure that bigger breasts would help the image much, since she is lying on her back and covering them. Nice shot though, that is a great start even if you plan on reshooting a similar image.


----------



## eric_the_red (Jan 15, 2011)

Great shot, How did you set up the lighting and backdrop?


----------



## oldmacman (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the low key. The hand over the breast becomes a focal point. This seems strange to me when she is so completely naked. Perhaps a twist in the torso if you don't want the areola showing and just show the edge of the breast. Lovely quality of light though.


----------

